# Drifting...?



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

I am looking at purchasing a mint condition 1991 240sx, it is all stock. I was wondering if I will be able to do some drifting with it before I save up to mod it. I am really asking, do the engines have enough power to light the tires and are the drivetrains very solid. What are the weakpoints, if any? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

el tigre said:


> I am looking at purchasing a mint condition 1991 240sx, it is all stock. I was wondering if I will be able to do some drifting with it before I save up to mod it. I am really asking, do the engines have enough power to light the tires and are the drivetrains very solid. What are the weakpoints, if any? Any help would be appreciated


is it rear wheel drive? i know mine is but it's a 98. if it's rear wheel then you shouldn't have a problem throwin the back end out.


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah it is RWD, I am just wondering power wise though, I plan on turboing the KA24DE that is in it but I would need to do it for cheeeeeaaaaaappppp which isn't always a great idea.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

you must be new to the nissan scene. Thank god I read this, before some asshole did. 

You want to turbo your ka? you know you can't run more than 10 psi without the headgasket blowing. 

What a turbo cheap? go here.. WWW.ssautochrome.com They have cheap turbos. Need an intercooler, go look on ebay. find some piping while your at it. 
You don't need plenty of power to drift, just the right technique. I know this sounds corny, but you should find a video called the drift bible. This will teach you all the techniques, and proper ways to execute a drift. But if you really want to get into the drifting scene a little earlier with a stock car, do this:

1. Invest into some brakes.
2.Invest into some better shocks, and struts. 
3.If you have enough money left over, a LSD. 

These three things will help alot with your drifting. 

I wouldn't turbo your KA. Just go with a SR. Either way you're going to be spending the same amount of money. That's unless you do it the way I did. I'm tired of typing just PM and I'll tell you how I turbo'd my 240 cheap.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> You want to turbo your ka? you know you can't run more than 10 psi without the headgasket blowing.


Complete and utter BS. I run 15psi all day on 91 octane, stock head gasket, and the car absolutely loves it. Many of my friends have stock head gaskets in their KA24DET's and run 1 bar as well.
If you do blow the head gasket, a metal head gasket is only $75-100, and is something you would want to do anyways.


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

I would rather do the KA. I am looking at a mild and cheap build, maybe 8.5 or so psi. I want to be able to get it cheap if you guys can set me up with some ideas. I would also want to be able to buy up the parts and swap it over in one weekend. Let me know if this is crazy, and let's here some ideas.


----------



## 240drifter (Jun 26, 2005)

el tigre said:


> I am looking at purchasing a mint condition 1991 240sx, it is all stock. I was wondering if I will be able to do some drifting with it before I save up to mod it. I am really asking, do the engines have enough power to light the tires and are the drivetrains very solid. What are the weakpoints, if any? Any help would be appreciated


Well the 240 is known to be a drift car. It is RWD, and one pointer u might want to invest in a bushing kit to save ur struts, cus just trust me.......


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

If you're looking to turbo your KA...do everyone here a favor...read Bridrive55's "KA turbo thread" sticky in the general section...then any further questions we can help you out with... not being a dick, just trying to save everyone some time... late


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

And stay away from ssautochrome, please. Do a search on them, you'll understand why.

Personally I wouldn't trust eBay for anything at this point, so much crap on their now, and shady sellers, etc.

You do it on the cheap, and you'll get what you paid for.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Actually, I know of a few people that are using their turbo manifolds and love them. The first time they produced any manifolds they had some problems, I believe with the welds, but since then they've fixed them. And from what I hear, make some pretty damn good stuff.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

A number of their turbos have split the compressor housing under boost. This is very bad.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

BII said:


> And stay away from ssautochrome, please. Do a search on them, you'll understand why.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't trust eBay for anything at this point, so much crap on their now, and shady sellers, etc.
> 
> You do it on the cheap, and you'll get what you paid for.



Really? What have you heard about ssautochrome?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

chrislis said:


> is it rear wheel drive? i know mine is but it's a 98. if it's rear wheel then you shouldn't have a problem throwin the back end out.


 ALL 240s are REAR-WHEEL-DRIVE

Don


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> ALL 240s are REAR-WHEEL-DRIVE
> 
> Don



omg really?!!! also my 92?!!!!


LOL......J/K


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Loki said:


> omg really?!!! also my 92?!!!!
> 
> 
> LOL......J/K


 no its RIGHT-REAR-WHEEL-DRIVE


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> no its RIGHT-REAR-WHEEL-DRIVE



Mine too!.......


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> A number of their turbos have split the compressor housing under boost. This is very bad.


The compressor housings are like $50. Call them up.
I use a Garrett T04E, which is more expensive, but probably worth it. The SSAutoChrome manifolds are just fine, and their exhaust and intercoolers are top of the line. 
People can't bash SSAutoChrome if they don't have a turbo at all. Every 240 enthusiast I know uses their manifolds, and not one of them has had a crack yet.


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> no its RIGHT-REAR-WHEEL-DRIVE


So what's the deal, no factory limited slip???


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

OK, So has anyone used the turbo kit for the KA24DE from SSautochrome, and did they have any luck with it or what was the problem. It seems way fricken cheap and I don't know what to think. Let's hear it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> People can't bash SSAutoChrome if they don't have a turbo at all. Every 240 enthusiast I know uses their manifolds, and not one of them has had a crack yet.


http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53062


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53062


That's a blown turbo, not manifold.  People in that thread defend the SSAutoChrome manifolds and exhaust.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Joel said:


> http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53062



Thanks Joel. I'm definitely not getting a turbo from them. I guess I'll just save an extra $400 and buy Phase2motortrends's Stock s15 turbo. I think it would be worth it. 

Even if their turbo manifold's are good, it still doesn't hide the fact that they screw people over with their cheap ass turbos. How can you trust some company like that?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> you must be new to the nissan scene. Thank god I read this, before some asshole did.
> 
> You want to turbo your ka? you know you can't run more than 10 psi without the headgasket blowing.
> 
> What a turbo cheap? go here.. WWW.ssautochrome.com They have cheap turbos. Need an intercooler, go look on ebay. find some piping while your at it.


Seriously stop typing and spreading the wrong info.
1. SSAC turbos suck
2. You keep throwing limits of a KAT, but you keep forgetting the HP levels that accompany them. Basically 300whpo safely with the proper management.
3. If you want to drift all you need is you, go to a few events with your stock car and learn how to do it. then upgrade as needed if you like it.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> Seriously stop typing and spreading the wrong info.
> 1. SSAC turbos suck
> 2. You keep throwing limits of a KAT, but you keep forgetting the HP levels that accompany them. Basically 300whpo safely with the proper management.
> 3. If you want to drift all you need is you, go to a few events with your stock car and learn how to do it. then upgrade as needed if you like it.



he's got a point. Really the only thing you need to do for drifting is a lsd, springs, and few other suspension upgrades. By the way, if you guys ever want to buy some cheap drift tires, Just go to Pep boys, and buy Futura 2000 tires. 


Futura tires=No grip. (I wrecked my damn camaro from these crappy ass tires, due to hydroplaning.) Great for drifting. LOL


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> he's got a point. Really the only thing you need to do for drifting is a lsd, springs, and few other suspension upgrades.


No your not listening, the only things you need for a drift event, are the same things you need for an auto-x, 1. a car and 2. yourself+ a good learning attitude. THATS IT, there is nothing wrong with running a stock open diff 240 at a drift event, if anything its better to learn with an open diff so you learn the other techniques as oppossed to just right foot down.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

seriously...you really don't need anything special for a drift or any event really...it's all in your attitude. If you have a car...any car will do...and yourself, you're set. All you need to do is have a mind set that will allow you to learn from your mistakes. You also need to remember that you can't just go out on the track and be the best person out there... it's all in your attitude...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

This may be old but......http://www.compfused.com/directlink/334/

Drifting is not just power, suspension.....its damm skill. not everyone has it.

Poor 240....


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I know it's def. skill...and that guy obviously didn't have any :loser: ... 

Poor 240 doesn't cover it...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i laugh when ppl say that only an ASIAN can be called a Drifter.......or things like that......belive me........its all about the skill you have...and you make your own way of doing things.....it just has too feel right and look good.


----------

